# Our Wii is super fun



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

I got a Wii last week. A friend had put our name in the hat at the local PX (Post Exchange) to be able to buy one of the several they had in stock. Providentially, my wife happened to walk in when they were about to draw the names and they had our kids pull the names out of the box. We were one of the families selected.

It cost us $249 and no tax. I've bought a couple more controllers and numchucks too and a few games.

I haven't played on a console in probably 10 years but this thing is fun for the whole family. My friend let me borrow Tiger Wood's golf the other day and I ended up buying his extra copy. My wife and I played 18 holes together when the kids were asleep. It just seems so real when you're actually standing in front of the TV and swinging your controller. It was funny seeing my very pregnant wife try to swing the controller (she used one arm and it made it much easier).

Anyway, we're really happy with the console and have games that are fun for the family.


----------



## etexas (Dec 27, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I got a Wii last week. A friend had put our name in the hat at the local PX (Post Exchange) to be able to buy one of the several they had in stock. Providentially, my wife happened to walk in when they were about to draw the names and they had our kids pull the names out of the box. We were one of the families selected.
> 
> It cost us $249 and no tax. I've bought a couple more controllers and numchucks too and a few games.
> 
> ...


.......and you were going to wedgie me for my iPhone?!? Dude, you know how hard I have looked for a Wii? OK man, I am truly glad your family likes it! One reason I was looking at a Wii is I know there are some games Megan and I can enjoy together. As popular as this system is it will be cool to see the games developed for it.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Dec 27, 2007)

I played boxing on the Nintendo WII. Man that was a work out. I punched for 3 minutes straight with barely a 3 seconds rest in between rounds.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

Slippery said:


> I played boxing on the Nintendo WII. Man that was a work out. I punched for 3 minutes straight with barely a 3 seconds rest in between rounds.



Yeah, I boxed my 3 year old Anna. She knocked me out. I was actually trying strategy and jabbing and uppercutting. She just kept pumping her arms back and forth.

Sonya was saying: "Come on. Let her win."

No way.

But she knocked me out anyway.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 27, 2007)

*We just had a session on...*

Brain Academy, fun challenging games for all ages, and now my wife and son are bowling....it really has been some fun, family time, with actual interaction, which does not usually happen on other systems.....good system!

Rich, how does the Tiger Woods golf, compare to the Wii sports golf...that much better?

I want to try a driving game on it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 27, 2007)

tdowns007 said:


> Rich, how does the Tiger Woods golf, compare to the Wii sports golf...that much better?



Does Superman fly?

It's amazing. I just finished a round. There is a heartbeat thing when you've hit really well. It is just beyond description.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 28, 2007)

Wii is great!

We got one for our kids this Christmas and my wife and I have played with it as much as thay have!

I normaly snicker when I hear grown men talk about playing video games, but this thing is amazing!

Rich, I totally understand you all playing with it whilst waiting for the baby. My wife and I "bowled" for two hours after the kids went to bed last night. It was so much fun, it felt like we were on a date! (only I drank less beer!)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 28, 2007)

Kevin said:


> Wii is great!
> 
> We got one for our kids this Christmas and my wife and I have played with it as much as thay have!
> 
> ...


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 28, 2007)

My wife and I have had one and have been playing it! We enjoy bowling as well, and I can't get enough of the home run derby.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been a video game detractor for several years now - for all the regular reasons. I played the Wii last year and became an instant convert!

[BTW - our pre-sold set just came in!!! ]


----------

